# Help with a recipe - Tomato Gravy



## beaulana2 (Sep 10, 2005)

went to friends house for breakfast, she is from the south, she made Tomato gravy, can anyone give me a recipe please. She is the type of person that does not share recipes


----------



## pdswife (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't understand the need to keep recipes secret...  I don't have a recipe for you but, hold on and someone will show up that does.  Have a great day!


----------



## amber (Sep 10, 2005)

As far as I know, tomatoe gravy is nothing more than a tomatoe based pasta sauce, like marinara.  Some people use the term "gravy" rather than sauce.


----------



## licia (Sep 10, 2005)

My mom makes tomato gravy and this is how she does it. Fry a couple of slices of bacon and drain all but a couple of tbsp of fat.  Add fresh or canned tomatoes and mash them with a fork. Cook until thickened slightly. Season with salt and pepper to taste.  

We use them on biscuits that have been split in half (like an open face sandwich.  If you like, you can spoon the crumbled bacon over.


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks licia!! It sounds delish!! Can't wait to try it as I love bacon and tomato together...

I also cannot understand someone not wanting to share a recipe...


----------



## QSis (Sep 10, 2005)

Charlotte, 

What is the flower pictured in your post?

Lee


----------



## beaulana2 (Sep 11, 2005)

This was a thick gravy, tomato's diced up a little spicy, it was served with biscuits, It looked like milk gravy but red with tomatoes was thickened with flour. Maybe I can get it out of her, I know a few people who don't like to share recipes, but great revenge when they love your recipe and you won't give it up. In my world fair is fair.


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2005)

Here you go...I found this on Recipe Source. It sounds very good!

 Old-Fashioned Tomato Gravy

Serving Size  : 6   

  Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
--------  ------------  --------------------------------
     1/2  Pound         Bacon -- Diced
   1      Small         Onion -- Chopped
   2      Tablespoons   Flour
     1/8  Teaspoon      Salt
          Pinch         Pepper
   1      Can           Diced Tomatoes, Undrained -- 14 1/2Oz
   3      Cups          Tomato Juice
   6                    Hot Biscuits, Split

In a skillet, cook bacon until crisp. Remove to paper towels to drain; discard
all but 2 tablespoons drippings. Cook onion in drippings until tender. Stir in
flour, salt and pepper; cook and stir over low heat until mixture is golden
brown. Gradually add tomatoes and tomato juice; stir well. Bring to a boil
over medium heat. Cook and stir for 2 minutes. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered,
for 15-20 minutes or until thickened; stirring occasionally. Stir in bacon.
Serve over biscuits. 6-8 servings.


----------



## beaulana2 (Sep 11, 2005)

Constance This sounds like this might be it I will try it and let you know.


----------

